# I am having a great struggle with mental health



## RedSky4u (Jul 19, 2020)

I am have been on a new med for 10 week and I have not had any relief from the depression and anxiety.  It is such a struggle to do day to day activities. I have tried several SSRIs and I am thinking about trying a MAOI. Has anyone tried one of these, like PARNATE?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 19, 2020)

What's the name of your new med?  Parnate causes weight gain, if that's an issue for you.  I know nothing else about it.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 19, 2020)

It takes quite a while for medication to kick in to where it starts helping. Brain chemistry is complex and there are no quick fixes.

One of the worst things you can do to your brain is bounce from one medication to another. Having said that it isn’t always easy finding the one that works for you.

Also, while medication can certainly help, it’s best if you don’t solely count on it to make you better. Often it’s our patterns of thinking that affect our moods which then effect our brain chemistry so mental awareness can greatly help shift our perspective, hence shift our moods. 

Of course outside influences such as death,changing seasons, diet, drugs & alcohol etc., can certainly contribute.

Lastly, be kind to yourself. Sometimes we forget to do this but it really helps to treat ourself with kindness and compassion.

Best of luck


----------



## Keesha (Jul 19, 2020)

Pepper said:


> What's the name of your new med?  Parnate causes weight gain, if that's an issue for you.  I know nothing else about it.


Most anti depressants do .


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 19, 2020)

I am currently taking Zoloft. I think at my next doctor visit, she will have me try another SSRI, Fluvoxamine, instead.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 19, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> I am currently taking Zoloft. I think at my next doctor visit, she will have me try another SSRI, Fluvoxamine, instead.


I have taken fluvoxamine for several years. It does seem to help my anxiety.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 19, 2020)

Fluoxetine is Prozac, the original.  I like Prozac.  I also liked Lexapro.  Both of them seem to wear off after a few years.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 19, 2020)

Oh, I see fluvoxamine and Fluoxetine are not the same.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 19, 2020)

I like Xanax for anxiety.  I'd rather take Valium but no one will give it to me!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 19, 2020)

I took Effexor when I was too depressed to even leave the house except to walk the dogs and even that was difficult. It made my symptoms worse at first, made me gain weight BUT did greatly help get me out of my major depression. It’s one of the few antidepressants I can take.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 19, 2020)

Meds for depression are so tricky, no two are the same, what works for one, won't always work for others.
I take...Amitriptyline....and....Citalopram. I'm at the highest dose allowed for the Amitriptyline, i was having trouble last fall, was running out till next dose.....so my Citalopram was increased, now things are running more smoothly.
I hate the thought of having to change types of meds, because it takes time for adjustments, and that time can be devastating, am sticking to what works for me now.

I like this Thread very much......a person can share, without being criticized, or put down......Thank you.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 19, 2020)

Valium has become close to another of those no-no drugs because like meprobamate it is highly addictive.  Xanax is from the same family, but a tad easier to handle.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I took Effexor when I was too depressed to even leave the house except to walk the dogs and even that was difficult. It made my symptoms worse at first, made me gain weight BUT did greatly help get me out of my major depression. It’s one of the few antidepressants I can take.


Same here Keesha....I've been on a low dose (75mg) for years....I'd be so messed up and not functioning at all without it.....
I crashed years ago and should've been in rehab to get back on my feet, so if my body stops accepting it again, that's where I'll be


----------



## Pepper (Jul 19, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Valium has become close to another of those no-no drugs because like meprobamate it is highly addictive.  Xanax is from the same family, but a tad easier to handle.


As a diabetic, I'm highly addicted to insulin.  I don't see the difference.  If you need something, you need it.  If it helps at a dose that won't kill you that's fine.  Tired of this 'addiction' stuff.  Tired of paying the price for what a few people can't handle.  Tired of law interfering between me and my doctors.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 19, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> I am have been on a new med for 10 week and I have not had any relief from the depression and anxiety.  It is such a struggle to do day to day activities. I have tried several SSRIs and I am thinking about trying a MAOI. Has anyone tried one of these, like PARNATE?


May I ask why you went on meds in the first place ? I know you write anxiety and depression but was there a reason for that? Is it physical. or emotional or some other? Please know that I don't want to intrude but just thinking how one can help.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 19, 2020)

Pepper said:


> As a diabetic, I'm highly addicted to insulin.  I don't see the difference.  If you need something, you need it.  If it helps at a dose that won't kill you that's fine.  Tired of this 'addiction' stuff.  Tired of paying the price for what a few people can't handle.  Tired of law interfering between me and my doctors.


The difference between valium and insulin is a no-brainer.  Insulin is not an elective drug, it is necessary for diabetes treatment.  There are less problematic drugs to treat anxiety than valium and there have been far too many deaths associated with that drug.  Whenever a doctor ordered 10mg. of it, we called it the "blue death" pill.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 19, 2020)

I believe in Better Living Through Chemistry


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 19, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I like Xanax for anxiety.  I'd rather take Valium but no one will give it to me!


My doctor with not give me benzodiazepines. I think that this a


Treacle said:


> May I ask why you went on meds in the first place ? I know you write anxiety and depression but was there a reason for that? Is it physical. or emotional or some other? Please know that I don't want to intrude but just thinking how one can help.


I had high anxiety as a child due to an overbearing father. He keep the family in isolation.  I never have developed healthy relationships. The anxiety followed me through adulthood. I am now on disability due to my emotional issues. I have been seeing therapists since I was 30. Medication has never provided relief.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2020)

I definitely feel sorry that you are having this difficulty.  It's good that you keep asking for ideas, and look for people who ae helpful.  It is difficult to remember that there are some good people, who do care about others.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2020)

Perhaps you might try to find some new type of therapist, who might give you some different and fresh ideas to try?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2020)

I didn't mean instead of still hoping to find a med that will help also.

I meant as something else, to look for, and hope for, in addition to the right med .  
Just trying to give a range of possible ideas.

Maybe something you could even enjoy....such as something that uses music or art or affirmations, or anything you like or that seems good to you , that you as an individual yourself, might respond to.

We all  hope for better days for you.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear that you're having such a difficult time.  I hope that your doctors help you find the right medicine to help you feel better.  Please hang in there.  In the mean time I hope that you're able to find some peace and serenity during these difficult days.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

I have severe anxiety @RedSky4u so I understand what you're going through. Mine is mixed with bouts of depression. I've been having a difficult time since the lockdown plus I work in healthcare in the food service part of it. There were a few times I thought I was gonna hafta talk to someone about it but I worked through it. 

Try to get some rest & avoid things that make it worse if possible. Perhaps you could look into doing the telemedicine with a psychologist?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

I forgot to add that I take 2 meds for anxiety. One is Buspar & the other is Vistaril.


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 19, 2020)

_Thanks to you all for your encouragement! I have a phone appointment with my psychologist tomorrow. I will let you know how it goes. I hope she will change my medicine. I started back with my therapist last week. I have another appointment with the therapist next week. I am determined to get help dealing with my issues._


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Hang in there Red! I'm around if ya ever wanna give a shout.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 20, 2020)

Given what happened to you when you were younger RedSky4u  perhaps it might help to find a therapy that deals with psychological issues. It is clear that you have suffered trauma and it may be helpful to find 'something' that allows you to express your hurt and pain and find a way through it. Early life experiences do not go away just because you are older. We often need help to come to terms with our past. It's just another idea that moves away from medication, although that is necessary and appropriate in many cases. I wish you luck RedSky4u.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Early life experiences do not go away just because you are older.



Well said, by Treacle.  So true, we find out.
It's a struggle.  We need to keep looking for ways to help ourselves. You deserve it, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2020)

You are not alone in your struggle in a lot of people right now they're having a very hard time because of this virus going around to it just adds more anxiety to what's already there.


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 21, 2020)

Hello. I am here for an update regarding my doctor's appointment yesterday. I explained to the doctor that my current medication was not providing relief from my symptoms. She added fluvoxamine and increased Wellbutrin. (She took me off Zoloft). I am looking forward to some positive change in the way I feel. Of course she suggested walking more. I will try.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2020)

Very glad to read your update.
You did a very good job in giving that med a full, complete try.  You can feel good about that effort and determination, and just hanging on guts.


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 28, 2020)

I have been on the new medication for 7 days. I know that I should not expect a change yet, but I have been waiting years for some relief. I hope and pray that this medication helps!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2020)

I am hoping so, too.  It's also good to see you letting us know.
I was hoping and watching for a word.  Let us know.


----------



## peppermint (Jul 28, 2020)

We all have our thing, don't we?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 28, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> I have been on the new medication for 7 days. I know that I should not expect a change yet, but I have been waiting years for some relief. I hope and pray that this medication helps!


I’m wishing you the best also. Dealing with clinical depression can be brutal. I hope this medication makes a significant difference in your mental well being.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 28, 2020)

I hope you will be able to find some relief from your symptoms.  I like the suggestion you got also about walking.  I have to really push myself to do that but once I do I feel somewhat better.  Some form of exercise gets the chemicals in our brains more adjusted somehow I know.  I sometimes will watch a youtube video on exercise and they have every type you can imagine and for beginners and overweight, too, which I am.  I did a plus size stretching video for about 10 minutes last week and liked the way I felt afterward.  I wish you the best!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

Sometimes if my anxiety is really bad I drink a cup of Sleepy Time tea. That sometimes helps.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2020)

Hey RedSky! How are you doing? 
Are you feeling any better?
I’m becoming depressed now also. 
I’m dealing with a disorder I’ve had my entire life that’s been getting worse and it’s hard to handle which is why I normally avoid people but I’ve been walking more lately and meeting more people and while I sincerely believe most people are good, there are certainly some mean mother truckers out there. 

I hope you are doing well.


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi Keesha, thanks for asking. 
It has been 11 days since I started the medication. I am *stilI waiting *for some sign of improvement. .
I am doing all the right things, eating right and walking. I have been making myself walk every morning for 15 min (this is my max. I can not push myself any further).
I had anxiety attack yesterday, when I went out to my car and it would not start.
 It is still in the garage this morning. It will be at no less than $300. I am so anxious to get my car back. The shop will be sending someone to pick me up, since I do not have anyone to help me out. ( Not having someone to count on, is a big source of anxiety)
 I hope you feel better also.
Take Care. ❤


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

I wanted to let you  know I am thinking of you, RedSky

Thinking of you too, Keesha.


----------



## RedSky4u (Aug 3, 2020)

Thank you, Kaila.   
I am happy for the support I receive on this forum. 
My car is fixed and it cost less than I thought it would.

Debbie


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

That's great to hear! 
Right after I posted that message here, last night, and got offline,
I actually began wondering if you had gotten your car back, and wished I had asked.  

So it's funny, that you included that in your reply.  It seems like you knew I was wondering and would ask you, today. 

We're glad to hear that, because these things do matter.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 3, 2020)

@RedSky4u  Have you ever been evaluated for bipolar disorder II?  Not the classic Manic/Depressive which is bipolar type I, but type II which is on a spectrum that can manifest as depression and anxiety.  Antidepressants alone don't usually help with that type biochemical depression  ...need a mood stabilizer in the mix.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 3, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> I have been on the new medication for 7 days. I know that I should not expect a change yet, but I have been waiting years for some relief. I hope and pray that this medication helps!


Whenever I'm on any new medication, it either helps right away or never.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

I've found that for many meds too, but not for some of them.  Some do take longer.


----------



## RedSky4u (Aug 3, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> @RedSky4u  Have you ever been evaluated for bipolar disorder II?  Not the classic Manic/Depressive which is bipolar type I, but type II which is on a spectrum that can manifest as depression and anxiety.  Antidepressants alone don't usually help with that type biochemical depression  ...need a mood stabilizer in the mix.


Yes, one of my diagnoses is BP along with GAD. 
Thank you


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2020)

@RedSky4u I hope you will be feeling better!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

Sometimes certain medications take weeks to come to full effect. Give the stuff a chance. If you have to call the docs office & ask questions. This is no place for medical advice.


----------



## RedSky4u (Aug 4, 2020)

I just now accidentally took a second dose of my antidepressant. I called Poison Control. They told me that I will be ok. I was in a panic for a few minutes. I can relax.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 4, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> I just now accidentally took a second dose of my antidepressant. I called Poison Control. They told me that I will be ok. I was in a panic for a few minutes. I can relax.


Oh, I so know the feeling.  I took my meds, refilled my med box; later that day since that days meds were in the box, I retook them all.    It happens.  You can also call your pharmacist, as I did, to check on that.  It can be faster than poison control with less questions.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 4, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I wanted to let you  know I am thinking of you, RedSky
> 
> Thinking of you too, Keesha.


Thank you. That’s very kind of you.


----------



## RedSky4u (Aug 22, 2020)

Treacle said:


> May I ask why you went on meds in the first place ? I know you write anxiety and depression but was there a reason for that? Is it physical. or emotional or some other? Please know that I don't want to intrude but just thinking how one can help.


I was have had both anxiety and depression since childhood. Due to an overbearing father. We were not allowed friends in the home. We never had company come over. Dad was emotionally abusive to Mom.


----------



## RedSky4u (Aug 22, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> I am currently taking Zoloft. I think at my next doctor visit, she will have me try another SSRI, Fluvoxamine, instead.


Update: I have been having phone appts with my psychiatrist due to COVID19. At my last appt, she told me that she could not treat me any longer and referred me to a doctor 60 miles away. I was shocked that she told me this. 
I have had one appt with my new doctor. She is changing my medication. I am getting so frustrated, but I have some hope that this one will help a little. (Latuda) BUT my insurance requires a $500 copay! Her office is requesting an exception.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> I was have had both anxiety and depression since childhood. Due to an overbearing father.* We were not allowed friends in the home. We never had company come over. Dad was emotionally abusive to Mom.*


We had the same in our home !!..and my father was also _physically_ abusive...


----------



## Treacle (Aug 22, 2020)

@RedSky4u    My Austrian mother died when I was 1 1/2years old so at least I was not subjected to seeing the way my father behaved towards her as you clearly did. He was not a good man and proved that in his later years. My thoughts are with you RedSky4u. Keep strong and know that there are others who understand what you have gone through and I hope you eventually find the right help. 


hollydolly said:


> We had the same in our home !!..and my father was also _physically_ abusive...


@hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

Treacle said:


> @RedSky4u    My Austrian mother died when I was 1 1/2years old so at least I was not subjected to seeing the way my father behaved towards her as you clearly did. He was not a good man and proved that in his later years. My thoughts are with you RedSky4u. Keep strong and know that there are others who understand what you have gone through and I hope you eventually find the right help.
> 
> @hollydolly


This was your mum in that article wasn't it Treacle ? . we watched my mum get beaten the whole time we were growing up, and beating me and my brother too.. he left the others alone, don't know why to this day... but unlike your poor mum, my mum didn't die directly at the hands of the evil sperm donor , only because we would pull him off her ... but due to his abuse she took an overdose, and died!!


----------



## Treacle (Aug 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> This was your mum in that article wasn't it Treacle ? . we watched my mum get beaten the whole time we were growing up, and beating me and my brother too.. he left the others alone, don't know why to this day... but unlike your poor mum, my mum didn't die directly at the hands of the evil sperm donor , only because we would pull him off her ... but due to his abuse she took an overdose, and died!!


@hollydolly - yes it was my mum  but hollydolly we came through even if there are emotional scars and I know from my short time on here that you are a kind and caring person (I hope I can say the same about myself) and our mums are now safe and taking care of us and one day we will see them   (that's what I believe). Hope you don't mind me saying that.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

Treacle said:


> @hollydolly - yes it was my mum  but hollydolly we came through even if there are emotional scars and I know from my short time on here that you are a kind and caring person (I hope I can say the same about myself) and our mums are now safe and taking care of us and one day we will see them   (that's what I believe). Hope you don't mind me saying that.


Of course I don't mind Treacle..  you're absolutely correct in your summation, and I can tell you've survived too with a wonderful caring disposition ..and I totally believe that my mum is with me all the time when I need her, I speak to her all the time  and I pray that I'll see her again one day

@RedSky4u , I hope this lets' you know that you're not alone , that many of us have suffered and survived, and we're here for you when you need us..


----------



## Nathan (Aug 22, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> relief from my symptoms. She added fluvoxamine and increased Wellbutrin. (She took me off Zoloft). I am looking forward to some positive change in the way I feel. Of course she *suggested walking more*. I will try.



Any exercise will help elevate your mood, working both at the chemical level and psychological.    I love to walk, I find peace and joy just in feeling the sun and the breeze, seeing the clouds in the sky, and finding neat stuff on the walkway.      Here's one item I found a couple weeks ago;

 
It looks like a strip of bacon but it's really a bent up horseshoe.

I'm still looking for the other 3....


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> I was have had both anxiety and depression since childhood. Due to an overbearing father. We were not allowed friends in the home. We never had company come over. Dad was emotionally abusive to Mom.


You and I share a lot in common.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> I have had one appt with my new doctor. She is changing my medication. I am getting so frustrated, but I have some hope that this one will help a little.



This is a terribly difficult process for you, but I am glad you came back to give us your update.   Many of us do think of you, and hope for better days ahead for you.

You are also an example of courage for us.  Good for you, to cope with the previous doctor not helping you.  And to go to the next one.

You are so impressive in how you are sticking with making all of these difficult changes, and I want to send you all of our possible support and bolstering, to keep trying, every possible avenue you can find.  You are worth it.  We all think so.  We know that what happened to you, is not at all your fault.

Keep going.  We are all rooting for you.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 22, 2020)

I hope the new meds work well for you, @RedSky4u.  

Many in this caring community are wonderful sources of solace, empathy and support. Please feel free to reach out to us.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 22, 2020)

@RedSky4u      Just a repeat of what's already said.

Please, when in need, we're all here to lean on.

Hope your new doctor will be of help to you, timing is terrible, having your own doctor tell you he can't help any longer, as if there isn't enough to deal with.

You're showing a great deal of strength.....keep strong.....when you need extra strength......we're here, day or night.


----------



## RedSky4u (Aug 24, 2020)

Update: My new doctor is having me try Latuda and Trintellix. I have been taking them for only three days. I have been very nauseated. I called the doctor's office today and the nurse told me to stop Trintellix. I absolutely hate the adjustment period. Really makes me not want to continue testing different drugs. I feel so bad today. I can not concentrate on anything.....just rocking in my recliner, waiting to feel better....feeling like throwing up.
Has anyone taken these drugs. If so, what has your experience been?


----------



## RedSky4u (Aug 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I hope the new meds work well for you, @RedSky4u.
> 
> Many in this caring community are wonderful sources of solace, empathy and support. Please feel free to reach out to us.


Thank you so very much for your support. It is making a difference for me. I feel better knowing I have this platform of caring people.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 24, 2020)

There are various types of medication designed to help with depression. I take Effexor as it is the only that works for me. In addition to a possible change of medication take care of yourself by eating well and proper sleep. Fresh air and exercise naturally increase endorphins that elevate mood levels. If you drink alcohol, alcohol is a depressant. If you use tobacco products, quitting is the best route to take if quitting is out of the question at least try to limit tobacco intake. 

Being around people can be difficult, but it actually helps if the company you keep have a positive attitude. 

Good luck,
From the community who cares


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 24, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Any exercise will help elevate your mood, working both at the chemical level and psychological.    I love to walk, I find peace and joy just in feeling the sun and the breeze, seeing the clouds in the sky, and finding neat stuff on the walkway.      Here's one item I found a couple weeks ago;
> 
> View attachment 119235
> It looks like a strip of bacon but it's really a bent up horseshoe.
> ...


It looks like a stressor releaser


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 24, 2020)

No post


----------



## Pepper (Aug 24, 2020)

RedSky4u said:


> Update: My new doctor is having me try Latuda and Trintellix. I have been taking them for only three days. I have been very nauseated. I called the doctor's office today and the nurse told me to stop Trintellix. I absolutely hate the adjustment period. Really makes me not want to continue testing different drugs. I feel so bad today. I can not concentrate on anything.....just rocking in my recliner, waiting to feel better....feeling like throwing up.
> Has anyone taken these drugs. If so, what has your experience been?


Latuda can cause benign tremors and there is nothing benign about this condition.  I didn't take that but did take something similar, Abilify.  Maybe they should have started you on one drug at low dose at a time, not two standard doses together.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 24, 2020)

Mr. Ed said:


> There are various types of medication designed to help with depression. I take Effexor as it is the only that works for me. In addition to a possible change of medication take care of yourself by eating well and proper sleep. Fresh air and exercise naturally increase endorphins that elevate mood levels. If you drink alcohol, alcohol is a depressant. If you use tobacco products, quitting is the best route to take if quitting is out of the question at least try to limit tobacco intake.
> 
> Being around people can be difficult, but it actually helps if the company you keep have a positive attitude.
> 
> ...


Great post.


----------



## bingo (Aug 24, 2020)

i have never had therapist or meds....

very bad childhood....i won't say all the things...i  can never talk to anyone about it...
but...im okay and I certainly hope you will be too...
this world is tough...hugs


----------



## Keesha (Aug 24, 2020)

Nathan said:


> Any exercise will help elevate your mood, working both at the chemical level and psychological.    I love to walk, I find peace and joy just in feeling the sun and the breeze, seeing the clouds in the sky, and finding neat stuff on the walkway.      Here's one item I found a couple weeks ago;
> 
> View attachment 119235
> It looks like a strip of bacon but it's really a bent up horseshoe.
> ...


Another great post. 
Exercise most certainly helps.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 24, 2020)

No post


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2020)

Thinking of you, @RedSky4u 
I hope this doc will have some follow-up suggestions for you, after your experiences with these changes of meds, that you have been doing this week.


----------

